# Kings Mountain road being resurfaced this week, Sept. 14



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

They'll be there all week. Thank you very muchhhh.

Asphalt. Not chipseal..

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It seems like they do resurfacing work on Kings Mountain every year. Hopefully they will do the top part this time!


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

The amazing thing is I have not gone up kings in ??? 2 weeks and its been a week plus since I did OLH. 

Actually the true amazing thing is how that doesn't bother me and that my bikes may not come out of the garage until the next group ride.

Thank goodness the database is working again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

francois said:


> They'll be there all week. Thank you very muchhhh.
> 
> Asphalt. Not chipseal..
> 
> fc


Nice to see they're actually using asphalt somewhere still. Chipseal is a joke! 

On a related topic, I did my daily after work climb of Hwy 9 yesterday & they're finally starting to repair the one-lane washed-out section. They moved the concrete barriers in the middle right to the double yellow & they have an excavator in there digging out the wash-out...yahoo! Guess they're actually going to try to repair it before the rains start. Thank God, I really hate being stopped there on my descent & having cars catch up.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Power Play said:


> Nice to see they're actually using asphalt somewhere still. Chipseal is a joke!
> 
> On a related topic, I did my daily after work climb of Hwy 9 yesterday & they're finally starting to repair the one-lane washed-out section. They moved the concrete barriers in the middle right to the double yellow & they have an excavator in there digging out the wash-out...yahoo! Guess they're actually going to try to repair it before the rains start. Thank God, I really hate being stopped there on my descent & having cars catch up.


final-friggin-ly. It's unbelievable that no work has been done there at all when there's so much road construction everywhere else. That is a major annoyance and danger to have that part of highway 9 shut down to one lane.

I thought they were waiting for winter


----------



## Pokey (Apr 15, 2006)

*King's resurfacing done?*

Anyone know if they are done? I might head down it this weekend


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

Power Play said:


> On a related topic, I did my daily after work climb of Hwy 9 yesterday & they're finally starting to repair the one-lane washed-out section. up.


Christ, that thing has been there for forever and a day. It'll be nice to see it finally squared away


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Pokey said:


> Anyone know if they are done? I might head down it this weekend


Some people are saying it's done. But then I'm hearing too that it's been chipsealed. Actual reports please if you visit it this weekend.

fc


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*KMR chipsealed*



francois said:


> Some people are saying it's done. But then I'm hearing too that it's been chipsealed. Actual reports please if you visit it this weekend.
> 
> fc


Reliable source says Kings Mtn Road has been chipsealed. I'll probably reroute today's descent to Skyline just to be safe.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

climbed and descended it today.

they chip sealed/oiled the whole road. It was miserable climbing it. I wasn't going to descend it but I wanted shortest route home. It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be, but it was not a super fun time.

Road was wet too, so going slow was forced for 2 reason. Some corners are definitely sketchy.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice riding the coast route with you guys. Hope I didn't make you wait too long at the top of Tunitas. 10-15 minutes?

Derek had this masochistic idea of climbing up skyline to head down Page Mill. The extra climbing was tough, but the descent down Page Mill was warm and dry and free of Chipseal 

Good times...


----------



## mellum76 (Oct 10, 2008)

francois said:


> Some people are saying it's done. But then I'm hearing too that it's been chipsealed. Actual reports please if you visit it this weekend.
> 
> fc


(Long time lurker here...)

I visited Kings this past weekend and can confirm that the roads have been chipsealed.

Word of warning though as I don't think it's completely set - the roads were marked with signs reading "Fresh Oil" and my bike is covered with tiny, little brown specks. :cryin:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

mellum76 said:


> (Long time lurker here...)
> 
> I visited Kings this past weekend and can confirm that the roads have been chipsealed.
> 
> Word of warning though as I don't think it's completely set - the roads were marked with signs reading "Fresh Oil" and my bike is covered with tiny, little brown specks. :cryin:


Thanks for the info. Did they do it top to bottom with chip-seal? I'm surprised that they needed to do anything on the bottom since that's been repaved in the last couple of years. I think I'll avoid for a while, though the second low-key hill climb is on this hill. At least this road gets enough car traffic to bed it down quickly. 

I've had my (older) bike splattered in the tar/oil on Highway 84 a couple of years back. It was a pain to clean off. Even worse were the fairly new tires that got absolutely caked in sticky crud.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> I've had my (older) bike splattered in the tar/oil on Highway 84 a couple of years back. It was a pain to clean off. Even worse were the fairly new tires that got absolutely caked in sticky crud.



WD40 cures all


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

heythorp said:


> WD40 cures all


Didn't cut it this time. I used citrus degreaser, and I even resorted to sanding down my tires to make them round again!


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

They didn't do anything to the bottom around where the houses start.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

dwgranda said:


> They didn't do anything to the bottom around where the houses start.



No but 95% of the hill has been done. It doesn't start too much further than the first steep pitch you face.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Climbed Tunitas and descended Kings today.

Tunitas has been "standard" chip-sealed from about when the redwoods start to the very top (about 6 miles of it). But it has been swept and the loose stones are few on the steeper bits. It gets much worse on the top part after Star Hill Rd where there seem to be gravel accumulation in corners that can be slippery. I wouldn't feel confident descending any of Tunitas, though.

Kings Mtn looks like it has been chip-sealed and then a layer of "oil" sealant added on top. It was actually pretty nice to descend today. Only a few loose stones here and there (nothing much to worry about) and much smoother. As noted above, the lower part hasn't been touched. Hopefully, it will get another sweep and it should be great for descending.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ratpick said:


> Climbed Tunitas and descended Kings today.


Great info - thanks. So on Tunitas did they chip-seal over the nice new surface that was put down earlier on this year and also last year? Perhaps they feel that they can preserve that underlying structure for longer by cheap chip-seal over the top. Hopefully they will oil seal over the top like on Kings Mountain, though suspect not.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, they fing chip sealed a large portion of Tunitas. I don't know why they did this after laying the asphalt earlier this year.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> Great info - thanks. So on Tunitas did they chip-seal over the nice new surface that was put down earlier on this year and also last year? Perhaps they feel that they can preserve that underlying structure for longer by cheap chip-seal over the top. Hopefully they will oil seal over the top like on Kings Mountain, though suspect not.


Yeah, I hope so. I *think* the point of the oil layer is to keep water out and Tunitas certainly needs that. I thought it strange that they chip-sealed over the top of the recently repaved bits too but far be it from me to question road maintenance techniques 

There are still lots of "slow" and "loose gravel" signs out on Tunitas so it may well be that they haven't finished yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

ratpick said:


> Climbed Tunitas and descended Kings today.
> 
> Tunitas has been "standard" chip-sealed from about when the redwoods start to the very top (about 6 miles of it). But it has been swept and the loose stones are few on the steeper bits. It gets much worse on the top part after Star Hill Rd where there seem to be gravel accumulation in corners that can be slippery. I wouldn't feel confident descending any of Tunitas, though.
> 
> Kings Mtn looks like it has been chip-sealed and then a layer of "oil" sealant added on top. It was actuwally pretty nice to descend today. Only a few loose stones here and there (nothing much to worry about) and much smoother. As noted above, the lower part hasn't been touched. Hopefully, it will get another sweep and it should be great for descending.


What's with all the chip sealing crap? They've destroyed half my favorite rides this summer with that garbage. It takes so long before that stuff is rideable. Wait til we get a warm day, the tar gets soft and the gravel moves under your tires & it feels like something's wrong with your tires...pretty scary @ high speeds. 

It doesn't make any sense. They do a great job of resurfacing with ashphalt then cover it with that crap. 

Guess I don't get to do my favorite route anymore this summer...arrrrg


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Power Play said:


> What's with all the chip sealing crap? They've destroyed half my favorite rides this summer with that garbage. It takes so long before that stuff is rideable. Wait til we get a warm day, the tar gets soft and the gravel moves under your tires & it feels like something's wrong with your tires...pretty scary @ high speeds.
> 
> It doesn't make any sense. They do a great job of resurfacing with ashphalt then cover it with that crap.
> 
> Guess I don't get to do my favorite route anymore this summer...arrrrg


I would guess the answer is "it's cheap". I've actually thought of writing into the Merky News' Mr Roadshow with that question. My biggest (long-term) problem with it is that it doesn't smooth out the surface at all; if they chip-seal the top of OLH it's going to suck just as much as it does today.

On the other hand, as I was riding up Tunitas Creek just after The Bike Hut, I noticed that it had been chip-sealed at some point in recent years and was in pretty good condition and nice to ride over.

I (only just) set a new PR on Tunitas today so it isn't all that bad to climb


----------

